# تدشين أكبر صليب بالعالم في لبنان



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*يدشن في الثالث عشر من ايلول 2010 ،اكبر صليب في العالم بطول 74 مترا على ارض قناة باكيش - بسكنتا، اي عشية عيد الصليب، وذلك بعد عمل دام ثلاث سنوات،وأوضح رئيس دير مار يوسف وكاهن الرعية في بسكنتا الراهب اللبناني فريد ضومط أن هذا الصليب هو رمز لارتفاع جبل الجلجلة حيث صلب السيد يسوع المسيح.وصنع الصليب من الفولاذ وتم احضار الحديد من فرنسا.

يشار الى أن عمق القاعدة 8 امتار تم صبها ب 500 متر مكعب من الباطون اما جوانب الصليب فستتسع لـ 300 شخص سيرا على مسافة 100 م وعرض 12م و30 سم.

ويمكن مشاهدة الصليب المرتفع على علو من مناطق بعيدة ، وسيضاء الصليب بانارة خاصة. و ستوضع عليه 2000 "بروجكتور" احضرت من خارج لبنان خصيصا لا سيما انها مجهزة للصواعق ولارشاد الطيران , وقد ذكرت قناة تلي لوميير انها ستبث وقائع هذا الحدث على الهواء مباشرة في حينه

بسكنتا في سطور
تقع بسكنتا في قضاء المتن أحد أقضية محافظة جبل لبنان هذه المحافظة هي واحدة من ثمان محافظات يتشكل منها لبنان الإداري. عدد محافظات لبنان ارتفع من 6 إلى 8 في شهر تموز 2003 بعد تأسيس محافظتين جديدتين. الأولى هي محافظة بعلبك الهرمل ( بموجب المرسوم 522 تاريخ 16 تموز 2003) والثانية هي محافظة عكار. قبل تموز 2003 آان قضاء عكار يتبع محافظة لبنان الشمالي وقضاءي بعلبك الهرمل.

تبعد بسكنتا 43 كلم عن بيروت عاصمة لبنان. ترتفع 1210 م (3970.01 قدم - 1323.256 يارد) عن سطح البحر وتمتد على مساحة 3450 هكتاراً (34.5 كلم²- 13.317 مي²).

بسكنتا كلمة سريانية تعني «بيت العدل» أو القضاء أو الحكم أنشأها أمراء المـردة الذين استوطنـوا كسروان وجعلوها قاعـدة للبلاد التي سميت في ما بعد كسروان نسبة الى كسرى الأول من أمراء بسكنتا.

قنشرين

==================

يدشن في الثالث عشر من ايول المقبل اكبر صليب في العالم بطول 74 مترا على ارض قناة باكيش - بسكنتا، اي عشية عيد الصليب، وذلك بعد عمل دام ثلاث سنوات.

وأوضح رئيس دير مار يوسف وكاهن الرعية في بسكنتا الراهب اللبناني الماروني فريد ضومط أن هذا الصليب هو رمز لارتفاع جبل الجلجلة حيث صلب السيد يسوع المسيح.

وصنع الصليب من الفولاذ وتم احضار الحديد من فرنسا.يشار الى أن عمق القاعدة 8 امتار تم صبها ب 500 متر مكعب من الباطون اما جوانب الصليب فستتسع ل 300 شخص سيرا على مسافة 100 م وعرض 12م و30 سم.
ويمكن مشاهدة الصليب المرتفع على علو من مناطق بعيدة ، وسيضاء الصليب بانارة خاصة. و ستوضع عليه هي 2000 "بروجكتور" احضرت من خارج لبنان خصيصا لا سيما انها مجهزة للصواعق ولارشاد الطيران

موقع قناة LBC​​**المصدر​*
[YOUTUBE]yseWyoUw648[/YOUTUBE]​​​*
​*
[YOUTUBE]ySG5rwr55iU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*وااااااااااااااو راااااااااااااائع وبإذن الرب نشوف مثل هذا الصليب وأكبر في كل ارجاء العالم الرب يبارك حياتك اختي روز*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يمني مسيحي قال:


> *وااااااااااااااو راااااااااااااائع وبإذن الرب نشوف مثل هذا الصليب وأكبر في كل ارجاء العالم الرب يبارك حياتك اختي روز*​



*شكرااااا لمرورك العطر اخي يمني مسيحي 

الرب ينور طريقك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*خبر جميل جدااا
بجد بتمني اشوف تمثال للصليب
او تمثال للسيد المسيح زي اللي في البرازيل
يكون موجود في مصر عندنا
شكرا ليكي روز​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خبر جميل جدااا
> بجد بتمني اشوف تمثال للصليب
> او تمثال للسيد المسيح زي اللي في البرازيل
> يكون موجود في مصر عندنا
> شكرا ليكي روز​*


*
اسعدني مرورك يا مايكل 
عقبال ما يرتفع الصليب في العالم كله 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يرفع راية الصليب فى كل مكان فى العالم 
عقبال ما يبقى عندنا زيه فى مصر


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> ربنا يرفع راية الصليب فى كل مكان فى العالم
> عقبال ما يبقى عندنا زيه فى مصر



*متشكرة لمرورك يا زيزا 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

خبر *جميل ومفرح* شكراا​


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> خبر *جميل ومفرح* شكراا​



*شكرااااا لمشاركتك اخي النهيسى 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

راااائع جدااا

عقبال مصر كده

شكرا روز للخبر​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع جدا*
*ربي بارك واحفظ لبنان*
*ونشالله كدة يكون زيه في جميع الدول العربية*
*وفي كل العالم .:sami73:..*


*شكرا على الخبر*
*الرب يباركك:new5:*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> راااائع جدااا
> 
> عقبال مصر كده
> 
> شكرا روز للخبر​



*شكرا لمرورك العسل  
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *رائع جدا*
> *ربي بارك واحفظ لبنان*
> *ونشالله كدة يكون زيه في جميع الدول العربية*
> *وفي كل العالم .:sami73:..*
> ...



*شكراااا يا كاترين 
و يا رب عقبال عند كل الدول العربية 

ربنا يكون معك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




*
أضيء لــيل أمس صــليب بطول 74 مترا تقــريباً، ارتفع فوق جبل في قناة باكيش في منطقة بسكنتا، في ما يعتبر «أطول صليب مضاء في العالم»، بحسب المشرف على المشروع الكاهن الأب فريد ضومط.
ويحوي القسم الأكبر من الصليب 1800 كشاف ضوئي أضيء في احتفال أمس عشية عيد ارتفاع الصليب عند الطوائف المسيحية.
وأوضح ضومط أن طول الصليب يبلغ 73,80 مترا، «وهذا الرقم هو عشر ارتفاع جبل الجلجلة الذي صلب عليه المسيح والبالغ 738 مترا».
وأوضح أن الصليب هو «الأطول المضاء في العالم، استنادا إلى أبحاث قمنا بها بالتعاون مع جمعية «أرض الرب» (تير دو ديو) الفرنسية التي ساهمت في تمويل المشروع».
واستغرق العمل في بناء الصليب نحو ثلاث سنوات. وحفرت له قاعدة في الأرض تحتوي «على 600 متر مكعب من الاسمنت وخمسة أطنان من الحديد».
أما الصليب فصنع من الفــولاذ المستورد من فرنسا، وبلغت الكمية المستخدمة فيه 170 طنا من الفولاذ.
ومن أحد أهداف الجمعية الفرنسية «أرض الرب» زرع الصلبان، رمز المسيحية، في العالم بهدف تعزيز الإيمان.
ولفت الأب ضومط الذي يترأس دير مار يوسف التابع للرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية في بسكنتا، إلى أن الهدف استحداث «معلم ديني سياحي يقصده الزوار»، مشيرا إلى أن الناس بدأوا يتدفقون إلى المكان منذ إعلان قرب تدشين المشروع.
ويجهز الصليب العملاق بمصعدين كهربائيين لنقل الزوار إلى جناحيه المؤلفين من 300 متر مربع من الممرات التي تتسع لنحو 300 شخص.
ويمكن مشاهدة الصليب من مناطق بعيدة.
وأوضح الأب ضومط أن «رغبتنا أن يتحول الصليب إلى مزار وطريق حج، ما قد يساهم في تنمية المنطقة، والاهم دفع الناس إلى الصلاة أكثر».​ ​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*



شكرا* للخبر المفرح جدا* الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## دارتنيان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

شكرا علي خبر ... أعتقد اطول صليب في برازيل


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




النهيسى قال:


> شكرا* للخبر المفرح جدا* الرب يبارككم
> 
> ​



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك اخي النهيسى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




دارتنيان قال:


> شكرا علي خبر ... أعتقد اطول صليب في برازيل



*لا اعلم عن صليب البرازيل و لكن صليب لبنان طوله 74 مترا 
شكرااااا لمرورك دارتنيان
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

*خبر جميل جداا
وتمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل
هو الاكبر في العالم طبعا
شكرا روز ع الخبر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

شكرا روز للخبر الرائع جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## grges monir (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الصليب رمز الخلاص
لبرتفع فوق العالم اجمع
خبر رائع روز


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> الصليب رمز الخلاص
> لبرتفع فوق العالم اجمع
> خبر رائع روز



*شكراااااااا جرجس لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




mikel coco قال:


> *خبر جميل جداا
> وتمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل
> هو الاكبر في العالم طبعا
> شكرا روز ع الخبر​*



*مرسي مايكل 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا روز للخبر الرائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكرا تاسوني لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

شكرا يا روز على الخبر الجميل ده


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




the vampire قال:


> شكرا يا روز على الخبر الجميل ده


*
شكراااا يوحنا لمرورك الاجمل 
الرب ينور طريقك  ​*


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

ناديتنى بأسمى الجديد هههههههههههه
أرجو تغيير إسم عضويتى إلى هذا الإسم


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




the vampire قال:


> ناديتنى بأسمى الجديد هههههههههههه
> أرجو تغيير إسم عضويتى إلى هذا الإسم


*
أحلى اسم لانه اسم التلميذ حبيب المسيح ..

اما عن تغيير اسمك فاكتب موضوعا في قسم الشكاوي هنا ليتم تغيير اسمك 
ربنا يباركك اخي يوحنا الحبيب
ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

يا رب ترفع الصلبان على كل التلال والجبال في كل الدول العربية...
المسيح يبارك الجميع. وشكراً على الخبر.


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

شكراً عل خبر يا رز، عقبال ترتفع الصلبان في كل مكان


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> يا رب ترفع الصلبان على كل التلال والجبال في كل الدول العربية...
> المسيح يبارك الجميع. وشكراً على الخبر.



*أمين يا Alcrusader
شكرا لمرورك العطر 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




Alcrusader قال:


> شكراً عل خبر يا رز، عقبال ترتفع الصلبان في كل مكان



*شكراااا لمرورك اخي الحبيب  
و حبيت رز بدل روز 

جوعتني على صحن رز :t30:
هاهاهاهاهاها​*


----------



## BITAR (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*

*فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله*​


----------



## MAJI (15 سبتمبر 2010)

((من لا يحمل صليبه ويتبعني لايستحق ان يكون تلميذا لي))
خبر مبهج حقا 
شكرا لك اختنا روز  
والرب يبارك وينور ايامك


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*



Red Rose88 قال:


> *شكراااا لمرورك اخي الحبيب
> و حبيت رز بدل روز
> 
> جوعتني على صحن رز :t30:
> هاهاهاهاهاها​*


*
:fun_oops:
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
:kap:
ما بعرف وين رحيت الواو !!!!!! :love34: :t17: 
ههههههههههههههه 
وانا كمان جاي ع بالي صحن رز!!! :t6:

يلا سلام يا روز !*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




bitar قال:


> *فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله*​



*أمين اخي بيتر 
شكرا لمرورك 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> ((من لا يحمل صليبه ويتبعني لايستحق ان يكون تلميذا لي))
> خبر مبهج حقا
> شكرا لك اختنا روز
> والرب يبارك وينور ايامك



*شكرااااااااا ماجي لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بسكنتا تحتضن أطول صليب مضاء في العالم*




alcrusader قال:


> *
> :fun_oops:
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> :kap:
> ...


*
هاهاهاهاها
انا أكلت رز اليوم ! 

اهلا بمرورك مرة اخرى اخي  ​*


----------

